# ***COLOR WHEEL BLOW OUT****



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I MEAN 11 OR 12 SETS THESE ARE SHIPPPED IN USA MAINLAND ONLY.CND MUST ASK 1ST FOR SHIPPIN COST............LOOK AT THESE 13/7R TAN. ORANGE SPOKES....460 SHIPPPED.....ADD 15 FOR PAYPAL...,,,,,,these are sold the orange ones-------SOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

GREEN SPOKES ON 14/6 STANDERS 460 SHIPPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

14/7 EVERYOTHER SPOKES..-------sold-------------sold-------sold----------


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

14/7R BLUE DISH AND SPOKES -----------------SOLD OUT.......


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

13/7 BLUE DISH/HUB FR.SPOKES AND BACK SPOKES 530 SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

BOLT ON 5 ON 100MM /5 ON 5.4.5 AND 5.ON 4.25 280 SHIPPED,,,due to shipppin


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THESE 2 14/6R AND 2 14/7 REV LIP AND SPOKES 490 SHIPPED( OG EAGALS DONT COME WITH THESE )soldddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

14/7 REV **********SOLD************************


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

14/7REV BLACK CROME SPOKES AND KOFFS....450 SHIPPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HOTT DEAL 600 SHIPPED 2 14/6 REV AND 2 14/7 REV(SORRY SHIPPEN HAS WHEN UP)


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

************* SOLD*********************


----------



## THE CHOSEN ONE (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 7 2005, 01:39 AM
> *14/7 BLACK CROME(LOOKS DARK GRAY ) RIM AND HUMMS 480 SHIPPED
> [snapback]3374382[/snapback]​*



DEM IS TITE YO WHEELS IS DA SHIT CANT NO ONE DO NO WHEELS LIKE DAT HERE IN DA EAST


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 6 2005, 10:31 PM
> *THESE 2 14/6R AND 2 14/7 REV LIP AND SPOKES 460 SHIPPED( OG EAGALS DONT COME WITH THESE )
> [snapback]3374352[/snapback]​*


YOU STILL HAVE THESE YELLOWS? I NEED THEM FOR MY YELLOW CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 7 2005, 08:42 AM
> *YOU STILL HAVE THESE YELLOWS? I NEED THEM FOR MY YELLOW CUTTY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3375278[/snapback]​*


STILL GOT THEM


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

DEALSSSSSSSS


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 6 2005, 11:39 PM
> *14/7 BLACK CROME(LOOKS DARK GRAY ) RIM AND HUMMS 480 SHIPPED
> [snapback]3374382[/snapback]​*


who much shipped to 46802 for the grays or the candy reds


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 7 2005, 07:53 AM
> *STILL GOT THEM
> [snapback]3375326[/snapback]​*


STILL 460.00 WITH SHIPPING? I GONNA GIVE YOU A CALL THIS AFTERNOON CAUSE I NEED THEM BAD ASS YELLOWS FOR THIS SHOW COMING UP . HOW LONG DO THEY USUALLY TAKE? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

thats a work of art Keith


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 6 2005, 11:34 PM
> *14/7 REV  IN TAMPA FL...AREA  YOU PICK YOU 390...I SHIP 450
> [snapback]3374363[/snapback]​*


These are spoken for...should have the cash for you next week.


----------



## freeky deeky (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 7 2005, 02:34 AM
> *14/7 REV  IN TAMPA FL...AREA  YOU PICK YOU 390...I SHIP 450
> [snapback]3374363[/snapback]​*


can u do 13/7r in blue for the same?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> who much shipped to 46802 for the grays or the candy reds
> [snapback]3376717[/snapback]​[/b]


480 shippped gray ones


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jul 7 2005, 03:21 PM
> *STILL 460.00 WITH SHIPPING? I GONNA GIVE YOU A CALL THIS AFTERNOON CAUSE I NEED THEM BAD ASS YELLOWS FOR THIS SHOW COMING UP . HOW LONG DO THEY USUALLY TAKE?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3377670[/snapback]​*


2 days to az


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky_@Jul 7 2005, 09:42 PM
> *can u do 13/7r in blue for the same?
> [snapback]3379402[/snapback]​*


sure cant....490 to fl


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

tttt :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

SOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ANYONE


----------



## kaukasion (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 7 2005, 01:37 AM
> *HOTT DEAL 530 SHIPPED  2 14/6 REV AND 2 14/7 REV
> [snapback]3374378[/snapback]​*


whow then look nice as fuck


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 7 2005, 12:19 AM
> *14/7 EVERYOTHER SPOKES...450 SHIPPPED
> [snapback]3374309[/snapback]​*


those are mine!! lol


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 7 2005, 01:39 AM
> *14/7 BLACK CROME(LOOKS DARK GRAY ) RIM AND HUMMS 480 SHIPPED
> [snapback]3374382[/snapback]​*



do you still have these.. and can i get a better pic of them?

[attachmentid=220066]


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

double post


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

4 TOPICS ABOVE YOU...HUMM I THINK WE STILL HAVE THOSE


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 7 2005, 12:37 AM
> *HOTT DEAL 530 SHIPPED  2 14/6 REV AND 2 14/7 REV
> [snapback]3374378[/snapback]​*


how much for some 13'7 just like those


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Jul 23 2005, 10:07 AM
> *how much for some 13'7 just like those
> [snapback]3463856[/snapback]​*


675


----------



## sly slick & wicked (Apr 26, 2005)

still have them yellow ones :cheesy:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sly slick & wicked_@Jul 24 2005, 04:06 PM
> *still have them yellow ones :cheesy:
> [snapback]3470462[/snapback]​*


YES


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

What red wheels do u have right now? And how much shipped to 47130? Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jul 25 2005, 04:13 AM~
> *What red wheels do u have right now? And how much shipped to 47130? Thanks
> [snapback]3473124[/snapback]​*


14/7 and 14/6


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

HOW ABOUT SOME WHITE 13s to texas


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Jul 25 2005, 06:27 PM
> *HOW ABOUT SOME WHITE 13s to texas
> [snapback]3477683[/snapback]​*


WHAT DO YOU WANT WHITE MY BROTHER??


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

NEED SOME WHITE 13s FOR THIS


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Jul 25 2005, 08:11 PM
> *NEED SOME WHITE 13s FOR THIS
> [snapback]3478445[/snapback]​*


HOW ABOUT SOME WHITE DISH AND FRONT SPOKES,FOR 650 SHIPPIED


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 25 2005, 09:24 PM
> *HOW ABOUT SOME WHITE DISH  AND FRONT SPOKES,FOR 650 SHIPPIED
> [snapback]3478526[/snapback]​*


CAN I SEE PICTURE


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

How much for 13x7 

Red dish, every other spoke, and hub, all else chrome?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jul 26 2005, 12:22 AM
> *How much for 13x7
> 
> Red dish, every other spoke, and hub, all else chrome?
> [snapback]3478909[/snapback]​*


red lol


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HOMEBOYZ CAN YOU GIVE ME A PRICE ON THESE. 2 14X6 NOT A WHOLE SET ,IN CANDY BLUE JUST LIKE THIS BUT WITH A GOLD HUB 84401 THANK YOU


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 25 2005, 10:48 PM
> *HOMEBOYZ CAN YOU GIVE ME A PRICE ON THESE. 2  14X6  NOT A WHOLE SET ,IN CANDY BLUE JUST LIKE THIS BUT WITH A GOLD HUB 84401 THANK YOU
> [snapback]3479062[/snapback]​*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey kieth how much for a set of 14/7 zeniths (5) candy teal rim and violet spokes to 78610


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 25 2005, 10:29 PM
> *hey kieth how much for a set of 14/7 zeniths (5) candy teal rim and violet spokes to 78610
> [snapback]3479384[/snapback]​*


WHY?? WHATS WRONG WITH TYOUR RIMMS...680.OO


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 25 2005, 09:49 PM
> *
> [snapback]3479070[/snapback]​*


ONLY 2 ...420 SHIPPPIED


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 7 2005, 01:30 AM
> *BOLT ON 5 ON 100MM /5 ON 5.4.5  AND 5.ON 4.25  240 SHIPPED
> [snapback]3374346[/snapback]​*


how much for these ones shipped to canada (winnipeg)


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergod_@Jul 25 2005, 11:59 PM
> *how much for these ones shipped to canada (winnipeg)
> [snapback]3479843[/snapback]​*


300.00


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jul 25 2005, 11:22 PM
> *How much for 13x7
> 
> Kandy Red dish, every other spoke, and hub, all else chrome?
> [snapback]3478909[/snapback]​*



Hey price for me too! Please :biggrin:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 25 2005, 11:27 PM
> *red  lol
> [snapback]3478936[/snapback]​*


You just don't know do ya? :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnWife_@Jul 26 2005, 12:33 AM
> *Hey price for me too! Please :biggrin:
> [snapback]3480030[/snapback]​*


675


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 22 2005, 04:54 PM
> *do you still have these.. and can i get a better pic of them?
> 
> [attachmentid=220066]
> [snapback]3459347[/snapback]​*



I saw the other pic but it doesn't have the 2 bar with the black eagle chips.

How about a set of (2-14x6 and 2-14x7) all chrome with black spokes and the flat 2 bar spinner with the black eagle spinners.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 26 2005, 12:00 AM
> *WHY?? WHATS WRONG WITH TYOUR RIMMS...680.OO
> [snapback]3479586[/snapback]​*



bro r u sure on that price look again it says zeniths. well the problem with my rims is that i havent driven the car any where and the spokes are all ready rusting. thats whats wrong with them


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 6 2005, 11:16 PM
> *I MEAN 11 OR 12  SETS THESE ARE SHIPPPED IN USA MAINLAND ONLY.CND MUST ASK 1ST FOR SHIPPIN COST............LOOK AT THESE 13/7R TAN. ORANGE SPOKES....460 SHIPPPED.....ADD 15 FOR PAYPAL...
> [snapback]3374298[/snapback]​*



THESE STILL IN STOCK??


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

^^^^ MEANT THE ORANGE SPOKES .....^^^^


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 26 2005, 12:45 PM
> *I saw the other pic but it doesn't have the 2 bar with the black eagle chips.
> 
> How about a set of (2-14x6 and 2-14x7) all chrome with black spokes and the flat 2 bar spinner with the black eagle spinners.
> [snapback]3482935[/snapback]​*


530 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Jul 27 2005, 12:12 AM
> *^^^^ MEANT THE ORANGE SPOKES .....^^^^
> [snapback]3488377[/snapback]​*


sure arwe


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 25 2005, 10:29 PM
> *hey kieth how much for a set of 14/7 zeniths (5) candy teal rim and violet spokes to 78610
> [snapback]3479384[/snapback]​*


like 2600


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 27 2005, 06:47 AM
> *530 shipped
> [snapback]3488758[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 

should I call you to order?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

sure,but its better just to order on line,how do you want to pay?


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

i am online at Starwheel.com 

should i fill out the order form?

what do you prefer for payment?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

price check on all set of 13x7 chrome w/ tires to VA? :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 27 2005, 12:42 PM
> *i am online at Starwheel.com
> 
> should i fill out the order form?
> ...


NO BROTHER I DONT WORK FOR STAR WHEEL........


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 27 2005, 03:35 PM
> *NO BROTHER I DONT WORK FOR STAR WHEEL........
> [snapback]3491344[/snapback]​*


Didn't you work for them before... or affiliated with them?

How do I order online just direct with you?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Jul 27 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Didn't you work for them before... or affiliated with them?
> 
> How do I order online just direct with you?
> [snapback]3491470[/snapback]​*


CALL ME OR SEND ME A LETTER....PAYPAL


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

STILLL HAVE SOME OF THESE WIRES.........


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

STILL HAVE SOME


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 15 2005, 07:43 PM~3628741
> *STILL HAVE SOME
> *


which ones?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Aug 15 2005, 05:23 PM~3629006
> *which ones?
> *


WHICH ONES YOU LIKE


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachmentid=246464]


> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 6 2005, 11:26 PM~3374333
> *13/7  BLUE DISH/HUB  FR.SPOKES AND BACK SPOKES  530 SHIPPED
> *


 Can I get a price on some 14x7s like these but change the blue to black, shipped to 92139?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Aug 16 2005, 03:30 AM~3633932
> *[attachmentid=246464]
> 
> Can I get a price on some 14x7s like these but change the blue to black, shipped to 92139?
> *


like 590, but the shippen is very high to guam


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 10:06 AM~3635462
> *like 590, but the shippen is very high to guam
> *


What up Keith, I need a price on these shipped to san diego, My time is up out here in guam. Anthony still needs some rims out here, he just wants 13x7's all chrome for now. So I need a price for my black rims shipped to zip code 92139 and a price for Anthony's chrome rims shipped to zip code 96538 through the post office.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 6 2005, 11:16 PM~3374298
> *I MEAN 11 OR 12  SETS THESE ARE SHIPPPED IN USA MAINLAND ONLY.CND MUST ASK 1ST FOR SHIPPIN COST............LOOK AT THESE 13/7R TAN. ORANGE SPOKES....460 SHIPPPED.....ADD 15 FOR PAYPAL...
> *


ANY BETTER PICS OF THESE RIMS


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Aug 16 2005, 12:30 PM~3636333
> *What up Keith, I need a price on these shipped to san diego, My time is up out here in guam. Anthony still needs some rims out here, he just wants 13x7's all chrome for now. So I need a price for my black rims shipped to zip code 92139 and a price for Anthony's chrome rims shipped to zip code 96538 through the post office.
> 
> *


like 640 to san diego...as far as anthony he can look up the price on www.usps.com for his apo address...i think i told him the shippin was like 340.00


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY KEITH I NEED SOME 2 WINGS STRAIGHT ZENITH STYLE IN THE COLOR ON THESE WHEELS MAN HOW MUCH THANKS


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

LIKE 120 SHIPPPED.......TAN ORANGE IS THAT THE COLOR


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA THERE ORANGEISH COLOR MAN :biggrin: U CAN DO THEM 120 SHIPPED


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Keith price check on 14x7 White dish and Hub shipped to 45013


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 16 2005, 08:32 PM~3639639
> *Keith price check on 14x7 White dish and Hub shipped to 45013
> *


510 ....OK THATS 50 OFF


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 10:41 PM~3639689
> *510 ....OK THATS 50 OFF
> *



sounds good I will give you a call this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

keith need price on 14x7 black spokes shipped to az,85203


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hey.how much for a set of knock offs 2 prong with the hole and center for chips


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 29 2005, 01:31 PM~3713783
> *hey.how much for a set of knock offs 2 prong with the hole and center for chips
> *


60 shipped


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Aug 29 2005, 10:18 AM~3712441
> *keith need price on 14x7 black spokes shipped to az,85203
> *


490 shippped


----------



## 96caddy-deville (Aug 23, 2005)

How much for fwd 18" knock-offs with "cadillac polo green" spokes? :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96caddy-deville_@Aug 30 2005, 08:13 PM~3723385
> *How much for fwd 18" knock-offs with "cadillac polo green" spokes? :biggrin:
> *


940


----------



## 96caddy-deville (Aug 23, 2005)

Iz dat wit tires or no?


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

will thes fit a 1990 mercury grang marquis1 and what sizes are they


price on 13/14/7's to BC Canada V1T3G1


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

and a prics on 15/7 please


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIM's64_@Sep 4 2005, 07:30 PM~3752263
> *will thes fit a 1990 mercury grang marquis1 and what sizes are they
> price on 13/14/7's to BC Canada V1T3G1
> *


13.....they just may 320 shippped


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt homeboyz whats left?...


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

BOLT ON 5 ON 100MM /5 ON 5.4.5 AND 5.ON 4.25 240 SHIPPED 

Ill take these zip 31548 I have a1985 cutlass will they fit if so I can paypal ya...




Czarr :biggrin:


----------



## contactthalunatic (Sep 24, 2005)

how much for 14x7 all chrome with black spokes to 52806


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by czarr_@Sep 23 2005, 08:54 PM~3875317
> *BOLT ON 5 ON 100MM /5 ON 5.4.5 AND 5.ON 4.25 240 SHIPPED
> 
> Ill take these zip 31548 I have a1985 cutlass will they fit if so I can paypal ya...
> ...


im sorry the shippen has changed these are now 275 shippped which is still a good deal,but via us post office money order only....ok keith call me for more infor ....909-6099813 keih


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by contactthalunatic_@Sep 23 2005, 09:31 PM~3875489
> *how much for 14x7 all chrome with black spokes to 52806
> *


530 shippped in stock


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

BOLT ON 5 ON 100MM /5 ON 5.4.5 AND 5.ON 4.25 240 SHIPPED 

Ill take these zip 31548 I have a1985 cutlass will they fit if so I can paypal ya...
Czarr 

im sorry the shippen has changed these are now 275 shippped which is still a good deal,but via us post office money order only....ok keith call me for more infor ....909-6099813 keih

How about 14 in the same way . I am looking for any 14 inch wire for my cutty. I will take any color and paint my vcar to match the rims any mess uos ir wring colors. Ill literaly take any 14 inch wires.. Adrees so I can send the money to ya.


Czarr :biggrin:


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

Keith need price on some 14x7's Red spokes 
like this


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

Ship to zip code 33055


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

Also price on some all chrome 14x6 wit 175/75/R14 white wall tires shipped


----------



## pomoboy (Jul 16, 2003)

how much for 15x8 chrome with black spoke? also 13x7? shipped to 95492, nor cali.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSRSPAWN_@Sep 25 2005, 07:25 PM~3883258
> *Keith need price on some 14x7's  Red spokes
> like this
> *


530 shipppped....sorry i dont have tires at this time ,due to shipppin


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pomoboy_@Sep 25 2005, 10:03 PM~3884259
> *how much for 15x8 chrome with black spoke? also 13x7? shipped to 95492, nor cali.
> *


the 15/8 550 shippped the 13 /7 490 shippped


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSRSPAWN_@Sep 25 2005, 07:25 PM~3883258
> *Keith need price on some 14x7's  Red spokes
> like this
> *



hey homeboyz....... how much for these in 20'z???


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Sep 26 2005, 12:24 PM~3887175
> *hey homeboyz....... how much for these in 20'z???
> *


185 per wheel.....plus shippin...around 850-890 shippped


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

Keith what about some 13x7 red spokes how much shipped


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

hey keith this is Giz on my homies name he want's a price on 13x7 all chrome shipped to 30518???


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

sup homie i need to get 14's standar whit gol niples gold centers knockoff's...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSRSPAWN_@Sep 26 2005, 04:03 PM~3888781
> *Keith what about some 13x7 red spokes how much shipped
> *


520 SHIPPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 26 2005, 06:04 PM~3889600
> *hey keith this is Giz on my homies name he want's a price on 13x7 all chrome shipped to 30518???
> *


345 SHIPPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 26 2005, 06:16 PM~3889676
> *sup homie i need to get 14's standar whit gol niples gold centers knockoff's...
> *


 WHITE DISH??? AND GOLD CENTERS??? CAUSE IM NOT UNDERSTANDING YOU HOMIE


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

do you have chrome 13's with purple spokes?, how much shipped to 85225


----------



## contactthalunatic (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 26 2005, 10:38 AM~3886468
> *the 15/8  550  shippped the 13 /7 490 shippped
> *


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@Sep 26 2005, 07:48 PM~3890495
> *do you have chrome 13's with purple spokes?, how much shipped to 85225
> *


DAMM I JUST TRADER SOME YESTERDAY...I BELIVE THERE MAY BE STILL THERE 500 SHIPPED


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Keith, like these but candy hub and all chrome spokes and nipples rootbeer candy brown. 13x7 shipped to Texas


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

You got any aqua green wheels? Like the 63 Chevys.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2005, 04:04 PM~3896816
> *Keith, like these but candy hub and all chrome spokes and nipples rootbeer candy brown. 13x7 shipped to Texas
> 
> 
> ...


560 SHIPPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 27 2005, 09:20 PM~3899283
> *You got any aqua green wheels? Like the 63 Chevys.
> *


TEAL GREEN IS REAL CLOSE


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 27 2005, 09:29 PM~3899348
> *TEAL GREEN IS REAL CLOSE
> *


How much for those but with all the straight spokes chrome?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 27 2005, 09:32 PM~3899366
> *How much for those but with all the straight spokes chrome?
> *


HUB AND DISH 560 SHIPPPED


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 26 2005, 07:02 PM~3890058
> *WHITE  DISH???  AND GOLD CENTERS??? CAUSE IM NOT UNDERSTANDING YOU HOMIE
> *


crom dish wite peral spoke's gold niples gold hub gold knockoff...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

730 SHIPPPED


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

do you still have these, and will you take $500 shipped????


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Sep 28 2005, 09:50 AM~3901816
> *do you still have these, and will you take $500 shipped????
> 
> 
> ...


SEE BRO ILL DO THESE FOR YOU....BUT NOT THOUGHT PAYPAL,ID RATHER HAVE A MONEY ORDER...YOU CAN CALL ME ASAP 909-6099813 OK KEITH


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

teal ones


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HUUMMMMMMM


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

GREATS DEALS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

red dish, red hub, black spoke how much? powdercoated not anodized


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 28 2005, 10:45 AM~4088191
> *red dish, red hub, black spoke how much?  powdercoated not anodized
> *


670 shippped


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

EVERYTHING SOLD.....EXPEST THESE 410 SHIPPPED 14/6 STANDERS


----------

